# clowns outgrowing their tank



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I have some clown loaches in my 250L heavily planted tank,they are about 4,5 inches and I got them cause of the snails.Normally I don't get fish that outgrow the tank's size.I'm a bit worried cause there are really lot's of plants there and little swimming space,will they be ok for some time or are they already to big?There's no case of catching them without tearing the tank apart,what do you think?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I think you would be better off catching them, and getting some Loaches that get only half their size for that tank. Along with getting big, Clown Loaches are also very social, and would prefer bing in a larger group. I have several 4" Clowns in a 72 gallon tank (A little bigger than your tank, but not by much) and mine will be moving into a 125 gallon tank this summer. 
Perhaps Yoyos, Zebras, or Kubotai loaches would work for you. I have several of each species. The Kubotais are peaceful, get along well with the other fish, are colorful, and do eat snails. Yoyos get a bit bigger, and hide more. I am just getting started with the Zebra Loaches, they are still in quarantine.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

catching them is out of the question,I think I'll wait for a few more months until they really outgrow the tank and then tear down the aquarium and rearrange it,pity though as I have it for a couple of years now


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You could try to trap them with either the pop bottle method or by using a commercial trap, but as smart as they are they may not fall for it.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Good luck on catching the clown loaches. I have tried turning the lights off and waiting afew hours before turning them on an catching them immediately, they still eluded me for a while. You may have to shut down the tank and remove some plants before you're able to catch them. Let us know.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

If you drain most of the water out of the tank that leaves them with alot less wiggle room and makes them easier to corner- would definitely be less work than unplanting or taking the whole thing apart!

That's the only way I can ever catch mine... using two fairly big nets helps, too- use one to "herd" the fish into the other.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

My tank is a lush jungle,so I won't be trying to get em,I am not up for such an epic task right now,but the clowns are actually an inch smaller that what I told you so they could be ok for six more months or so,after that will see..
Thanks


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

If you want to catch them, just put in 1" dia. PVC pipe, around 6" long. They should make it their home in no time. When they get inside the tube, cover both openings and lift the tube up. Works for me.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

YES,that's it!!I heard that this is the way they trap them in nature but I completely forgot,thanks.Will the uncaught though learn the trick?


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

The clown loaches will always find some tight places to hang around in, unless you got some other tight places they prefer. I usually catch two of them inside, especially when I'm assigning them for snail duty to my other tanks. Takes no more than 2 days for them to feel comfortable in the new tube, at least in my case.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'd put a net against the side of the tank flush with the side and substrate. Let it sit for a little while to earn "trust" with the fish. Then start with your hand behind the net, run your arm around the tank and sweep them into the net. I find most loaches, when scared, will flank the walls. 
I admit, the PVC idea may be better for a tank with no space. 

GL.


----------

